# Fink thread #2.....more pictures...



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

This Walmart special Jesse James toy car made a nice huge canvas for Sonny's work! The detail is crazy!
























The fink dude is made from sculpy baking clay!
















This little diorama is titled "Mothers Trouble", I did it for a recent contest.








An old favorite Stanley Mouse kit.....








I call this one, "Self portrait in Fink!" The coupe is painted with the same paint I used on my 1:1 Duece...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...wow...I am awestruck!


----------



## Dr. Syn (May 29, 2003)

Nice work!! And DePalma is incredible! I've always wanted to go to Billetproff just never made it. It looks like a good time. I've got a '63 T-bird I want to customize but I can't make up my mind what exactly to do.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man that a KILLER hellbound paintjob!!!


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Great job, very cool.
Rob
Monster Model Revew
http://www.monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Oh Man, Love that Devil Fink!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Those are WAY-COOL!!!!

Wayne


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I fink those are awesome!:dude:


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Tim, awesome pictures and, as a born and raised Palm Beach county resident, I do agree, it's "hellbound"!


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome work wow!! Fink Rocks!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

That is some way cool stuff!


----------

